# Floor front passenger side soaking wet



## Ris (24 Nov 2008)

Hi there

Anyone have a clue what could have caused the floor of my front passenger seat to get soaking wet? I mean sodden completely. I only discovered it last night so havent had a chance to get it checked out. Just wondering if a leak of fluid somewhere in the car could cause this? There is no odour from it. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jmrc (24 Nov 2008)

What make and model of car is it? Have you had a new windscreen fitted recently?
Had a mate of mine with a Passat with the same complaint, turned out to be the AirCon. There is a hose that discharges waste water from the AC unit into the engine bay, this hose had worked it's way loose and was allowing the waste water in to the passenger side foot well. Might be one to check...!


----------



## Ris (24 Nov 2008)

Thanks very much for your reply. I dont have aircon though. Its a Honda Accord. My friend this morning said it could be a radiator leak?? I will have to get it checked out but due to work commitments I cant do anything about it today or tomorrow. Hope the floor doesnt fall through! Images of the Flintstones are coming to mind.....

I had no windscreen fitted recently and I didnt leave the window open by mistake (the window motor is actually not working so I cant open that window anyway)


----------



## sse (24 Nov 2008)

I had the same problem a few years ago with a Passat - I believe a few other cars are susceptible to the same problem. Basically the drain holes at the side of the front bulkhead get blocked with leaves etc., the water fills up and finds its way into the car through the ventilation system. In the VWs the control units for alarm etc. are in this area so, if this problem occurs, youi can get glitches in the electrical system.

Don't know about Accords - try www.honestjohn.co.uk for the car-by-car to see if it's mentioned in there.

SSE


----------



## johnjoda (24 Nov 2008)

Hi , it could be the heater matrix leaking, check the coolant level if it is low, this could be the problem


----------



## jomag45 (24 Nov 2008)

Had the same problem in an Audi A4 as sse due to a hole that drains rain water from the windscreen being blocked. I had to take out the battery to get at it. Lift the bonnet and take a hose pipe and let the water run down the windscreen. Follow its course until it has a clear run to ground. What was happening me was that the water was building up and overflowing into the air vent intake and then coming into the cabin through the foot vent on the passenger side.

Check this out before bringing it to the garage.


----------



## woodbine (24 Nov 2008)

if you have a pollen filter situated on the passenger sie of the bulkhead it could need replacing or the housing could be jaded. it;s a really simple fix and should be cheap too, the filter should cost around a tenner.

what car is it?


----------



## mathepac (24 Nov 2008)

woodbine said:


> ... what car is it?





Ris said:


> ... Its a Honda Accord. ...


----------



## woodbine (26 Nov 2008)

doh! 

sorry.


----------



## bstop (2 Dec 2008)

Check if the carpet and insulating material are wet at a high level in the foot well. If its dry here you probably have a leak from the door seal. If it is wet high up your leak is from the bulkhead area. Get somebody to hose the car around the front door and bonnet and windscreen area and look and feel around  for water leaking.


----------



## Ris (8 Dec 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Sorry I havent replied before now but my darn internet went down. Grrrrrr....

I left things alone for a couple of days and blasted the car with hot air while I was driving. I figured it was worth while seeing if it dried out and didnt come back. Yay! It did! I still have no idea what caused it but thanks to your responses, if it comes back I will have a better idea what to do.


----------



## peteb (9 Dec 2008)

Had the same problem with my focus a few years ago! Couldnt figure it out. Then it went away!! But kept coming back!! So watch out! And it was the pollen filter!!


----------



## Ris (13 Dec 2008)

Thanks Peteb  I will be sure to get that checked out if it comes back again. Cheers


----------



## extopia (13 Dec 2008)

Maybe someone had an accident?


----------



## trustno1 (13 Dec 2008)

My money is on JOMAG45's response above. I bet your drain is blocked. Lift the bonnet and check it out.


----------



## tulip (14 Dec 2008)

hi, i have a leak in my boot, a vw passet, surprise surprise!! the actual boot door itself! when i open the boot water is coming down inside the boot. no idea where the leak is, any ideas? the rear right hand well in the boot is filling up with water aswell.


----------



## woodbine (14 Dec 2008)

tulip, check that your light cluster is properly sealed. if not, a bead of silicone around the cluster should help. 

regardning the leak from the boot itself...

is there a spolier and is there any rust around where it's attached to the boot?  

or maybe where the key opens the boot?

only other thing i can think of would be that the rubber seal is perished around the top (at the bottom of the rear window) but then water shouldn't really be flowing _from _the boot when it's opened.


----------



## Snork Maiden (16 Dec 2008)

I had this problem, it was the heater radiator leaking.  The fluid was thicker or 'glupy-er' than water.

It was a big job as the dashboard has to come off.

have you noticed a musty smell when you have the heating on?


----------

